# Happy Okoberfest lets see the goods



## Heath (Aug 16, 2013)

I love fall in genral. Oktoberfest is just yet another wonderful excuse to eat drink and be merry. show us what german foods you're eating and of course your favorite german beer. Cheers bottoms up.


----------



## profanitypete (Jul 18, 2014)

Rochester NY supposedly has one of the better Oktoberfests in the northeast every year, and although I didn't get any pics, it certainly does live up to its reputation if you ask me. If you're anywhere near it next year, make the trip. You won't be sorry.


----------



## Heath (Aug 16, 2013)

its gonna be a late night.


----------



## Emperor Zurg (May 6, 2013)




----------



## Heath (Aug 16, 2013)

now thats what im talking about oktober fest woooooooohoo


Emperor Zurg said:


>


----------



## Auburnguy (Sep 21, 2014)

Feel free to try a Black Pumkin this October. What is a Black Pumkin you ask! Take your favorite pumkin brew and set a Guinness on top. If it mixes, no worries it is still good. If done right and it floats, even better.

Sorry. Oktoberfest means fall, fall takes my mind to pumpkin, pumpkin takes me to my black pumpkin. My mind works in weird ways sometimes.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Kinky______!





Sounds like fun! :thumb:


----------

